# algae probplem



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

i have i minor problem with brush algae i read in the algae section that they absorb blue light. i have a diy blue night light made with led. do you think that it could be dangerous for an eventual algae bloom.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome abaord  

Those little moon/lunar lights put out to little light to spark an algae bloom.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to APC...

Any algae is usually a sign of an imbalance in nutrients more often than not due to a lack of something.

As mentioned, it's doubtful that the led lights are the cause. Perhaps more info on your setup, parameters, dosing and maintenance schedule?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Ultimbow said:


> i have i minor problem with brush algae i read in the algae section that they absorb blue light. i have a diy blue night light made with led. do you think that it could be dangerous for an eventual algae bloom.


Plants also absorb blue light, this makes no sense when addressing the issue of algae control.

I do not know why they suggest this or where they can possibly support this idea, it's based on myth, not fact certainly.

Address your CO2 issue(add more). That is why you have the BBA to begin with, it has nothing to do with your light.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------

